# Can i fly with maiden name passport?



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

HI i was wondering if i can still fly with my passport being in my maiden name? Got married nearly 3 yrs ago but never got round to changing it (not been abroad since with all the treatments)

Can i fly with my maiden name or do i need to get it changed or a new passport? If i need it amended does anyone know the cost and how long it takes to process? we were thinking of going away 2nd week in june


thanks
dq xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

You won't be able to fly with your current passport.  If you take all the paperwork to the post office, you can pay an extra £7 or somehting and they will get it back to you within a few days.  Mollie's came back within 4 days!


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi ya Dancingqueen

I still haven't changed my passport either   (it's sooooo expensive now!) but I just book my holiday (and therefore flight tickets) in my maiden name.  As long as your tickets and your passport match it doesn't matter.  Better to do that rather than risk not getting your passport back in time for your hols!   

Have a good one

Lully x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

24-hour Passport Adviceline

0870 521 0410

this should help


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

It can take a bit longer though but DH's new one was back within a week, N's first one took 10 days. I think if you already have a passport it's a lot quicker than getting your first one.


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi,

So long as you book your ticket in your maiden name then no problem at all   Just change it when you get back  

S xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Ive been using my old one in my maiden name and we just book the tickets in my maiden name (then have fun pretending we're on our honeymoon whilst we're away   ) 

I wouldnt want to risk sending it away when you're going away so soon


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I rushed to get mine changed in time for our honeymoon - eventually got it a week before the wedding .... and immediately signed it in my old name    needless to say I travelled on it for 3 years before needing a new one!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

As the others say, if you book in your maiden name then there's no problem. Immigration won't be worried about your name, only that you are a Brit Cit. If you have already booked in your married name the airline will normally accept your ppt in the maiden name accompanied with your original marriage certificate. It's worth double checking with the airline if you want to be sure. I didn't change mine for nearly 2 years after we got married as my dad, who lived abroad, was ill and I couldn't risk not having it to hand. Some of the French check in girls got a bit snotty but still let me check in.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

My passport is still in my maiden name, as others have said, I have just booked the tickets in my maiden name - no problems!

Sue


----------



## suz (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi

I have just come back from Geneva at the weekend, and last year Berlin and Paris all using my passport still in my maiden name. I was married 2 years ago.  I have no plans in changing just yet especially since the post office told me to change my name it will cost me the same amount as if I was buying a new passport (over £70).

suz


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

yeah i refused to pay the price as it was the cost of a new passport so i just travel on mine with my maiden name, book tickets in maiden name.

will change it when it runs out


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I got a new passport for my honeymoon last year - in my maiden name. Flew fine with it, just my ticket was booked in my maiden name. Was told I could change it afterwards fairly easily........ BUT not originally told I would have to pay £70-something for the priviledge!!

How come the Passport Agy can re-charge you to change your name yet to change your driving licence is free?? Very bizarre if you ask me.......

But, what CathB mentions sounds FAB!! Might have to give Thomas Crook a ring to see if I can do that when we go away in November. It's bad enough that C has to have his own passport without having to fork out to renew a passport which still has 9ys left on it!!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi

I was told that I could fly out for our wedding using my maiden name in my passport but when we got back I had to change it.

But I guess if your booking tickets in your maiden name they might not know.

x x


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

I work at the airport as a checkin agent and as long as the name and the booking match you are fine.

It can be a risky one if you use your married name and a wedding certificate if you have been married a while

I cant understand how they can charge so much for a replacment passport, ok £70 for your first but to name change or extended shoud never be that price

Have a fab hoiday xx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

thanks ladies, i think i will get my tickets in maiden name and use my passport the way it is, its just so expensive, and also if i do get preg soon then i would need to send it back for more ammendments lol

dq xx


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya DQ
Sorry - I am an interloper on this thread, just the passport thing caught my eye....

If you got pg why would you need to send back for more amendments? They dont put kids on parents passports anymore - you have to fork about another 50 quid for them to have one of their own!!! Bloody Cheek. 
Just wondering as I am pg and just wondering if there is something I should be doing with my passport that I dont know about....

Thanks
R


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Thats right - the baby would need its own passport anyway  these days, that will be more expense, i had been thinking it would have been added to mine but i had forgot they had changed it lol

Sorry for the confusion and good luck with your pregnancy

dq xx


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks !!!
I just had a panic that I was supposed to tell someone about my state - and then end up forking out yet more money! 
I agree with whoever said why was it free for changing bits on your driving licence but they can rip you off for a passport....!

R
x


----------

